# looking for full quarters for 66



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Does anybody have or know of anyone/anywhere that has full quarter panels for a 66 gto or lemans? I've checked multiple salvage yards and also opgi and ames performance multiple times and neither place has full quarters. opgi and ames have skins but they are poor quality and I would prefer full quarters anyway. Any info is appreciated.


----------

